# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Παιχνιδομηχανή > [Sony PS3] θεμα με κεφαλη ps3

## ΧΡΥΣΟΣΤΟΜΟΣ ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΙΔΗΣ

Καλησπερα σε ολα τα μελη εχω ενα θεμα με ενα playstation 3 superslim  το μοντελο φαινεται και στην φωτογραφια.Το θεμα του ειναι οτι δεν μπορουσε να διαβασει  τους δισκους.Του αλλαξα τοτε φακους αλλα  και παλι τιποτα.Θα μπορουσε καποιος να με βοηθησει με αυτο το θεμα? και θα ηθελα να ερωτησω τα εξης:
1.Oi φακοι ειναι κοινοι για ολα τα μοντελα των superslim? To δικο μου μοντελο ειναι με αυτο το πλαισιο που φαινεται στην φωτο 
2.τι αλλο θα πρεπει να δω για να λυσω το προβλημα μου 20180320_215042.jpg20180320_215122.jpg
Ευχαριστω Παρα πολυ για την απαντηση σας

----------


## klik

> Του αλλαξα τοτε φακους αλλα  και παλι τιποτα.


πόσες διοπτρίες (βαθμός μυωπίας) είχε και πόση έβαλες;  :Smile:  Ανέβασε φωτογραφίες και εξήγησε πως έβγαλες το φακό.

----------


## johnnyb

Φακο εννοεις την κεφαλη οπως  τη περιγράφουν κατι site με γκουγκλομεταφραση οπως αυτο?

https://www.lightinthebox.com/gr/rep...3_p288388.html

Oι κεφαλες δεν ειναι κοινες για ολα τα μοντελα των superslim και γενικα των Playstation.  Υπαρχει αντιστοιχια αναλογα με  τον κωδικο που εχει η συσκευη σου

----------


## ΧΡΥΣΟΣΤΟΜΟΣ ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΙΔΗΣ

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZvaPJKBUxMM&t=113s
ΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΗΣΑ ΤΗΝ ΙΔΙΑ ΔΙΑΔΙΚΑΣΙΑ ΣΤΟ ΒΙΝΤΕΑΚΙ ΕΚΤΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΣΗΜΕΙΟ ΣΤΟ ΒΙΝΤΕΟ 0:40 ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟ 2:30 ΔΕΝ ΕΒΓΑΛΑ ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ ΤΙΣ ΒΙΔΕΣ

----------


## ΧΡΥΣΟΣΤΟΜΟΣ ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΙΔΗΣ

Η ΚΕΦΑΛΗ ΠΟΥ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟΠΟΙΗΣΑ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΓΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η KES 850A  ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΟΤΙ ΒΛΕΠΩ  ΣΤΟΝ ΠΙΝΑΚΑ ΕΒΑΛΑ ΤΟΝ ΣΩΣΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΟ ΤΗΣ ΛΙΣΤΑΣ

----------

